# Escape Artist



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I put some plants on the deck in a bucket for a healthy holding place while rearranging tanks. A week later I checked on the plants, and find a baby albino pleco in the bucket. Must have been on the plant or pot when I removed it. He is back with siblings. :lol:

BTW growing tank plants outside in the summer works great! Choose a shady spot and cover the tank (and weight it) because critters will rip everything to shreds.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Very cool!

Love stowaway stories. Found a Green Tree Frog in a potted plant brought home from a nursery once. Certainly not native to Illinois!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Maybe he was just on vacation in the great outdoors. :lol:


----------

